# Your fertility friend



## KateBrian (May 7, 2013)

Have you been helped on your fertility journey by someone you hadn't expected to be so supportive? It could be a work colleague, your mother-in-law, a neighbour - or anyone else who has been kind and understanding along the way. It may even be someone you hadn't met before you experienced fertility problems. If you'd like to acknowledge their help, I'm writing a magazine article on the subject and would love to hear from you - you can email me at [email protected]


----------

